# What is your beauty and exercise system and how do you organize it?



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Hello there everyone! 

I thought I'd see if anyone has some helpful tips on how you manage to keep yourself looking your best. :kitteh:

Feel free to add any to these that you like!

When do you exercise? Examples: _Early bird morning routine. After breakfast and before work. After work before dinner. _Why do you choose that time?
Do you remove unwanted hair/body brush/manicure/pedicure/etc. every day? Is it only certain areas during the week, the rest on the weekend and/or special occasions? Do you wax, shave, or use an epilator?
What do you use to exfoliate and is it rather light or very rigorous?
When do you do most of your upkeep, morning, afternoon, evening or whenever?
What do you do to stay fit, how long is each session and how many times a week do you do it?
What do you eat to keep yourself looking good? When do you have a cheat day and how many do you have?
How important is your health routine to you? Do you implore the people around you to follow one too?
Do you need to keep lists of everything that you do or do you keep it all up top?
How many times do you shower a day? Do you have a bath ever and if so, how often, why?

What products do you use in your exercise and beauty routine? Are there any products that helped you with any ailments you have had? Examples: _DIY products, specific lotion, a pumice stone, a body brush, nail polish/makeup, workout equipment you prefer, special beauty treatments, razor brands you prefer, etc._


I really can't think of anymore at the moment but if I do, I will update! :wink:

Please, don't be shy. Tell me your secrets and I'll tell you mine!


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm a guy but...

I don't really got any exercising rutines besides training thaiboxing for two hours, two times a week. But when I go somewhere in the city I almost always walk or take the bike. And when it get's warm I will take a lot of walks just because it's nice.

I do shave. And I actually do remove some hair from my eyebrows, not much but a bit because I think it brings forth my eyes better. I don't have any routines for that but perhaps... two times a week? No idea.

I don't think much about what I'm eating. But I try to vary and I try to use 'natural ingredients' and not to much fabricated stuff. I rarely buy snacks, soda, juice etc. But I don't have any rules. 

I guess I shower perhaps every other day, even though I know it's to often from a hygeine perspective. 


And that's pretty much it. Don't spend much energy on health and beauty but I think it works out fine anyway.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

I definitely want both men and women to respond to this, so thank you very much for replying! 

I try to make sure I walk most places too. When I was a kid it was normal and I try to look at it from a kid's perspective instead of just jumping in a car all the time.

Is Thai Boxing the first training you've ever done or did you start with any different method/s first? Is it very similar to the circuit and spar training in regular boxing?

I'm impressed that you don't have many junk foods. My one ineffable love is diet soda! :frustrating: I don't know if I'll ever get over it.

You're just one of those natural beauties huh? :tongue:


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I do my formal exercise Monday-Thursday nights after dinner when I attend my martial arts classes. The sessions range from an hour and a half to three hours (varying intensity-- it's definitely not all out go for three hours). I don't keep track of what we work on, but I know the instructors/coaches do and they try to keep it balanced. On weekends I try to take some time to practice on my own a little.

For informal exercise I walk to work most days and my job involves a lot of lifting and carrying, walking, and squatting (which I try to do to reach the low shelves rather than hurt my back by bending it constantly). My summer job will be starting up on weekends soon, and that involves pretty much constant speed walking. Once my summer job goes full time, I don't know how often I'm going to get to my martial arts classes, but I'll be doing that constant speed walking 12 hours a day, 5 days a week.

I shave my face pretty much every day, which also helps to exfoliate. If my face is looking really dry, I'll go at it with the apricot scrub with the acne stuff in it (that's a problem for me still). Then (in the winter, at least) I moisturize with Kiehl's Facial Fuel, which has been working pretty well for me. I also shower once a day. In the summer I do all this in the morning before work. In the winter I do it at night after my classes and before bed.

I try to eat mostly primal, but I'm flexible. I definitely try to avoid grains as much as possible, but if I also try to eat my way with whatever my family's having, which sometimes involves bending the rules. My goal is basically just to keep my blood sugar low and avoid anything that's going to spike it. I do give myself one big cheat a week which lately has been Friday night when we order out (usually Chinese food) or I'll go out with friends and order whatever I want off the menu. I'm also pretty flexible like if there's a party or a holiday or everyone's going out for ice cream on a summer evening, I'm definitely not going to pass up on those things, as long as it doesn't become a routine thing and stays relatively rare. Basically, I try to go by the 80/20 policy-- as long as I make sure to eat right at least 80% of the time, I don't worry if 20% or less is not so good.

My health is a pretty big part of my life right now. I spend a lot of time researching and reading about primal nutrition and I spend a lot of time and effort on my martial arts classes (though that's more for my interest in the classes than my interest in my health). I don't hesitate to tell my family what I learn in my research and I'd like them to start eating better, but they're gonna do what they're gonna do and I'm just going to worry about me. That's all I can do.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

In the morning, if my face is a little puffy, I'll put on an ice pack while doing my stomach crunches. I can do a thousand now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial masque which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

*1. When do you exercise? Examples: Early bird morning routine. After breakfast and before work. After work before dinner. Why do you choose that time?*
I do like ten to fifteen minutes of yoga right when I wake up every morning, before coffee or breakfast or anything. Just sun salutations. Then, most days I'll either take a yoga class or do a yoga DVD in the evening sometime between getting off work and going to bed. But I don't sweat it if I don't have the time; making sure I get at least a little bit in the morning helps me relax about later in the day. Sometimes I mix it up too, going for a run in the afternoon instead, or going hiking...Occasionally I'll go do cardio at the gym. The mornings are really consistent though.

*2. Do you remove unwanted hair/body brush/manicure/pedicure/etc. every day? Is it only certain areas during the week, the rest on the weekend and/or special occasions? Do you wax, shave, or use an epilator?*
Whenever I feel it's needed, definitely not every day. Sometimes shaving, sometimes waxing. And as for my nails...I always do them myself because it's relaxing for me (and obviously cheaper), and I just try to keep them looking decent. Sometimes I get antsy and mess with them every few days; other times I let it go a little long and they're looking pretty rough after a couple weeks.

*3. What do you use to exfoliate and is it rather light or very rigorous?*
A lemon/lime/sea salt scrub that I make probably once a week. It's lovely.

*4. When do you do most of your upkeep, morning, afternoon, evening or whenever?*
Evening, I think. I shower in the evenings, so that's when things happen usually. Also, I do _most_ of it on Sunday evenings, because a lot of things I only do once a week or so.

*5. What do you do to stay fit, how long is each session and how many times a week do you do it?*
Yoga is the consistent one. At least a little bit every single day, but only rigorous maybe 5 days a week. Supplemented by going for a run, taking a walk, going swimming, etc. when I feel like it.

*6. What do you eat to keep yourself looking good? When do you have a cheat day and how many do you have?*
I'm vegetarian, but I typically eat vegan. I'm pretty conscious of what I eat, and really really avoid processed foods. I also drink a ton of water. That helps. I don't drink soda, even though I had quite the Diet Coke addiction a few years ago...I grab a coconut water or a kombucha instead now, when I want something with a kick. I eat a lot of greens and vegetables and fruits. My mainstay is a smoothie every morning for breakfast with almond milk, coconut oil, gingerroot, apple cider vinegar, chia seeds, kale, and then whatever other vegetables and fruits I want to throw in. Always twice as much veggie as fruit. It ensures that I get enough fruits and vegetables (you can really pack them in there), and prompts healthy choices throughout the rest of the day. I let myself relax a bit whenever I'm out with friends, because I eat healthily enough otherwise that it doesn't make much of a difference. 

*7. How important is your health routine to you? Do you implore the people around you to follow one too?*
It's important to me, but mostly for me. I blame myself for so many things...I don't want to end up with some disease at age 40 and wonder if it could have been prevented by taking better care of myself when I was younger. So I take good care of myself.  I want the people I love to take care of their health also, because I love them and want to see them thrive, but I don't push anything on anyone. I cook healthily when I have people over, share healthy recipes, and try to get my friends and family excited about like...eating kale, but those are their lives/choices, not mine.

*8. Do you need to keep lists of everything that you do or do you keep it all up top?*
Up top. No lists. I lose lists.

*9. How many times do you shower a day? Do you have a bath ever and if so, how often, why?*
Sometimes once, sometimes not at all...oops! In the summer when I'm at the beach a lot, it can be more than once. I do take baths sometimes, but I try to reserve them for after a stressful day, so they feel special.

*10. What products do you use in your exercise and beauty routine? Are there any products that helped you with any ailments you have had? Examples: DIY products, specific lotion, a pumice stone, a body brush, nail polish/makeup, workout equipment you prefer, special beauty treatments, razor brands you prefer, etc.*
I love LUSH, and a lot of their products are vegan, and none of their products are tested on animals...so they are fantastic. My skin and hair feel better using them also, because they lack a lot of the chemicals you find in other products. I like making face masks with cinnamon/raw honey. I love using coconut oil as a deep conditioner for my hair once a week. I love using coconut oil on dry skin. I love making and using the lemon/lime/sea salt scrub I mentioned earlier. I'm also a huge fan of raw cocoa butter as a moisturizer.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

When do you exercise? Examples: _Early bird morning routine. After breakfast and before work. After work before dinner. _Why do you choose that time? *I do it right after work. Except on weekends, then it's right after my 2nd cup of coffee. It's easiest for me to run right after work. I come home,and have my running shoes right by the door, so I can change, stretch and go. It's a great stress releiver for me after a whole day of working with people, and my kids say I am 'a whole lot nicer and relaxed' after I come back form a run! LOL *
Do you remove unwanted hair/body brush/manicure/pedicure/etc. every day? Is it only certain areas during the week, the rest on the weekend and/or special occasions? Do you wax, shave, or use an epilator? * I shave my legs daily, I have to because I get lots of stubbles. I only shave my underarms in the Summer and keep it trimmed short in Winter, or else I get irritated from the shaving all Winter long. I keep my finger nails short, but polish my toenails weekly, a color that doesn't draw away from my tattoo on my foot. I don't get pedicures or manicures. I really can't stand to let anyone except my lover touch my feet, it feels like an invasion. It was difficult to let my tattoo artist touch my foot to put my tat there, but after all, they go all over your body depending where you are tatted, so that thought helped.*
What do you use to exfoliate and is it rather light or very rigorous? * I use ROC serum at night so I don't worry about exfoliating that. I have never relaly had problems with dry rough skin elsewhere so I don't exfoliate in general.*
When do you do most of your upkeep, morning, afternoon, evening or whenever? *Evenings before bed.*
What do you do to stay fit, how long is each session and how many times a week do you do it? * I run 3 to 4 times a week,(2 or 3 miles),** walk with my wife the other days I am not running(3 miles), I have a physical job,(40 hours) and I play basketball with my youngest on weekends,(varies) she's Point Guard for her team.*
What do you eat to keep yourself looking good? When do you have a cheat day and how many do you have? *I follow a Flexitarian diet, which is to say I rarely eat meat, if I do it is usually fish, or maybe chicken. only minimally processed foods, only whole grain flours and breads in the house, I am Hypoglycemic so I don't add sugar but use Stevia instead, I try to avoid Nutrasweet(my daughters a Chemical tech and she won't eat it either)and eat plenty of fruit and veggies. I only usually cheat around my period, and then usually limit it to Chocolate. Occasionally I will pig a small serving of Sweet Chilli Doritoes, I buy just one serving bag and split it with my kids(it's my downfall, I admit it! LOL)*
How important is your health routine to you? Do you implore the people around you to follow one too? * Very important, I have raised my children semi-vegitarian, and am raising them to eat healthy. I don't force Vegetarianism on them, I serve them meat but I choose to make lean meats and healthy ways of cooking. I never comment on others eating, it's very rude.*
Do you need to keep lists of everything that you do or do you keep it all up top? *Depends, I have three kids, two are teens and one is a young adult so I have to write on a calander their scheduals. My wifes schedual is always changing and so we have a family post center for everyone to know where the others are at any given time.*
How many times do you shower a day? Do you have a bath ever and if so, how often, why? * I shower 2 times a day usually, I like to use it to wake up in the AM, but sometimes I just washup at the sink and do my hair. Always wash after work, I work medical and I don't wnat to bring my germs to my kids, plus I am usually sweaty after running after work and it is a needs then. Occasionaly baths, but only on weekends for a soak to relax.
*
What products do you use in your exercise and beauty routine? Are there any products that helped you with any ailments you have had? Examples: _DIY products, specific lotion, a pumice stone, a body brush, nail polish/makeup, workout equipment you prefer, special beauty treatments, razor brands you prefer, etc. * Wow, this is hard to answer. I use a BB lotion or SPF lotion, that is oil free in the AM for work, I use a styling lotion for my hair and if I do use the hot iron I use a protectant to keep it from being dry from the heat. I love the Got to B line for hair. I sweat like a guy so I use Degree for women, the kind that is invisible, that crap works! I really don't have too many preferences for body things, ROC products for my face and Garnier for the BB cream and UV lotion, its light and not oily, I use only natural Body Shop products on my skin. Now makeup, I DO have preferences. I prefer for eyeliner a Khol type, it does not tug and it blends nicely, a pencil is best for me, I have tried the gel and smuge pots and stuff, I don't like it. My all time fav for Mascara is 'Bad Gal' by benefit. My second is Loreal Volumnous, Carbon Black. I use PUR minerals on my face for mineral foundation , Amazing Cosmetics coverup for my black circles and pretty much any type of blush at this time. I have two colors, a soft plumb for nights and a softer pink for days. I try to keep with the not tested on animals, which is why I threw out my favorite NARS eyeshadow and went with a similar color in Physicians cosmetics. I use lipstain and I don't have a preference for this. *_
*

*


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

airotciV said:


> I definitely want both men and women to respond to this, so thank you very much for replying!
> 
> I try to make sure I walk most places too. When I was a kid it was normal and I try to look at it from a kid's perspective instead of just jumping in a car all the time.
> 
> ...


I don't even got a car so I can't exploit it.  
We've got busses though, but yeah it's more pleasant to walk and it's really the every day exercises, such as walking, that matters for your health. Also the city where I live is very bicycle-friendly, there's a lot of bycycle-road and it's takes less time going by bike than buss and not much slower than takin the car. 

Well, I played soccer until I was like 12. And when I was 22 I did kick boxing for a year and then boxing for two years and now I train thai boxing. Thaiboxning and kickboxing is pretty much the same. And the boxing part is pretty much the same as in boxing. The training tend to follow the same procedures. 1. Warming up. 2. Technique or sparring. 3. Strenght (with focus on arms or legs or abs, etc) and cardio. It's great training because it's very all around, you get good body control and flexibility, and while you don't get super-strenght in any particular muscle you get good strenght in all muscles, even those that are often difficult to activate in more static training at gyms. 
Also it gives a certain (false?) confidence that I can defend myself, even though nothing ever happens and if it did happen I would be smart and escape the situation. Still, it feels quite good.

Yeah I try to avoid junk food on regular basis and it rarely attracts me anyway. But I don't got rules for anything. It's not like what you it occationally that matters but what you it on everyday basis. When I have much at school I tend to consume energy drinks though, and that's not really good.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

airotciV said:


> Hello there everyone!





airotciV said:


> I thought I'd see if anyone has some helpful tips on how you manage to keep yourself looking your best. :kitteh:
> 
> Feel free to add any to these that you like!
> When do you exercise? Examples: _Early bird morning routine. After breakfast and before work. After work before dinner. _Why do you choose that time?




Err, I'm not much into exercising, but I *occasionally* join my father in an early morning walk. I also did attend yoga classes on and off. I can't abide by all the spiritual stuff so I just did the exercises.
I take my cycle out in the day to run errands for my grandma. I go when it's the early evening when the roads are empty and people are walking their dogs or strolling with their kids. 




> Do you remove unwanted hair/body brush/manicure/pedicure/etc. every day? Is it only certain areas during the week, the rest on the weekend and/or special occasions? Do you wax, shave, or use an epilator?



Not everyday. Just when it looks like I really need to.
I prefer threading and waxing to shaving, but I do shave if I'm in a hurry and have to do it myself. (Otherwise I just hop into the parlour near my home, run by a Chinese lady, whenever I feel I need to, usually to thread my eyebrows, but also to wax my arms and legs whenever they need to be waxed.




> What do you use to exfoliate and is it rather light or very rigorous?


 
I wax, and it doesn't hurt. I also use pumice and scrubs, sometimes, when I'm in a beautifying mood. I like face packs before bed. :3




> When do you do most of your upkeep, morning, afternoon, evening or whenever?


 Sunday! :tongue:




> What do you do to stay fit, how long is each session and how many times a week do you do it?



I don't have any fitness routine whatsoever. :sad: If I DO think I need some physical activity (I'm a very sedentary person) I walk to places instead of taking cars or buses or whatever. 



> What do you eat to keep yourself looking good? When do you have a cheat day and how many do you have?


 
I drink water whenever I remember to, always enjoy lots of yogurt (I LOVE YOGURT!!), lots of fresh fruit juice. I don't like junk food much. I eat very little in general, and too much greasy junk just makes me feel ill after a bit so I just avoid it. I am partial to chocolate and sweets, though. I continue the childhood habit of treating myself to a square of chocolate if I've been good and had a full and balanced meal. I love eating out, but my parents don't like it if I do. They insist we sit down as a family and have at least one meal everyday together. It's a pain but I think it works. I tend to eat less outside. I also limit my coffee intake and drink only tea. 




> How important is your health routine to you? Do you implore the people around you to follow one too?


 
I don't have a routine, mostly just a set of rules that were imposed by my parents as a child and I grew into them. I live with my grandma and if I eat unhealthy, she's the first one to point that out. 



> Do you need to keep lists of everything that you do or do you keep it all up top?


 
I hate lists. I keep it in my head but then I usually forget anyway.



> How many times do you shower a day? Do you have a bath ever and if so, how often, why?


 
I shower once a day; usually in the morning or in the afternoon. If I'm going out, I make to shower right before I have to leave (I put it off till then) because I want to turn up fresh and like it when my hair gets dried naturally in the sunshine outside. 




> What products do you use in your exercise and beauty routine? Are there any products that helped you with any ailments you have had? Examples: _DIY products, specific lotion, a pumice stone, a body brush, nail polish/makeup, workout equipment you prefer, special beauty treatments, razor brands you prefer, etc._



I like Vaseline for chapped lips, and I love lip balms of all types. I like using moisturisers from Johnson&Johnson because my skin is really dry. I also have my favourite kind of shampoo and conditioner.
Apart from that... no, I can't think of anything else. 
I prefer wearing canvas shoes or sneakers to open sandals. 
Everyone keeps bugging me to use sunscreen, but I have dark skin and don't care.
I use the transparent nail polish only because I bite my nails and that helps me stop. I like painting my toes.
I use Lakme eyeliner, and I like Fa deodorants. That's about it.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

airotciV said:


> When do you exercise? Examples: _Early bird morning routine. After breakfast and before work. After work before dinner. _Why do you choose that time?




About 10 to 15 minutes after I wake up I'm warming up. Its best for conditioning and performance to work with the smallest amount calories in your system as possible.



> Do you remove unwanted hair/body brush/manicure/pedicure/etc. every day? Is it only certain areas during the week, the rest on the weekend and/or special occasions? Do you wax, shave, or use an epilator?




I'm not that hairy to begin with, so I shave once or twice a week and that's all I need.



> What do you use to exfoliate and is it rather light or very rigorous?


I just use facewash from St Ive's to clean my face and that's about it. Which is more than most guys do anyway.



> When do you do most of your upkeep, morning, afternoon, evening or whenever?


I guess that's like a beauty regimen? The only thing I do daily is I apply a bit of Bio-Oil to take care of some cuts or bruises I come across regularly.



> What do you do to stay fit, how long is each session and how many times a week do you do it?


I Crossfit and supplement the remainder of the hour with any exercise that targets the same body parts or skill set.

example:Friday 130315 For time:
Row 500 meters
Body weight Bench press, 30 reps
Row 1000 meters
Body weight Bench press, 20 reps
Row 2000 meters
Body weight Bench press, 10 reps 

With this WOD I'd continue with other chest exercises to fill in the remainder of the hour. 

Three times a week I do abs for about 10-15 minutes, three weeks out of the month I have Muay Thai sessions three times a week, and on occasion I train a friend of mine who's on an amateur boxing circuit and runs an American Boxing gym. I usually take one to two days off a week.




> What do you eat to keep yourself looking good? When do you have a cheat day and how many do you have?


My diet's mostly paleo (meat, vegetables, fruits, select roots and nuts) and I'm in a cutting phase so cheats are scheduled once every 21 days.




> How important is your health routine to you? Do you implore the people around you to follow one too?


It's very important to me but I don't tell people what to do. I have people who are into that art of me and I have people who aren't and I leave it at that.

[quote]Do you need to keep lists of everything that you do or do you keep it all up top?[/quote]

I keep records about everything. I have workouts on paper back to last January (2012) and since I'm cutting I keep a daily food log. I also take progress pics of myself on a weekly basis to track how I'm doing so far.



> How many times do you shower a day? Do you have a bath ever and if so, how often, why?


On day's that I box, three. On non boxing days, twice. After each workout and before bed.



> What products do you use in your exercise and beauty routine? Are there any products that helped you with any ailments you have had? Examples: _DIY products, specific lotion, a pumice stone, a body brush, nail polish/makeup, workout equipment you prefer, special beauty treatments, razor brands you prefer, etc._


Before workouts I take caffeine and arganine. I supplement my diet with whey and take melatonin before bed. I'm not obsessed with "beauty" stuff. For hygiene I use: disposable blades in a steel handle, bio-oil, St. Ives.


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Wow, thank you all so much for your answers! They're so in depth and helpful.

I'm a little busy now but I will reply with my own routine. Also, I may be bothering you with follow up questions after reading all your posts! :kitteh:


----------



## Kore (Aug 10, 2012)

Devin87 said:


> My summer job will be starting up on weekends soon, and that involves pretty much constant speed walking. Once my summer job goes full time, I don't know how often I'm going to get to my martial arts classes, but I'll be doing that constant speed walking 12hours a day, 5 days a week.


Wow, what will you be doing for a summer job? 12 hours a day is pretty mental! 



Devin87 said:


> I shave my face pretty much every day, which also helps to exfoliate. If my face is looking really dry, I'll go at it with the apricot scrub with the acne stuff in it (that's a problem for me still). Then (in the winter, at least) I moisturize with Kiehl's Facial Fuel, which has been working pretty well for me.


If you are looking to try new products for acne troubles I could link you to a makeup artist and beauty guru on youtube that is really straight forward. He has a video on how he got rid of his acne with two products you can pick up for only a few bucks at the chemist. He's awesome!
[HR][/HR]


Arbite said:


> In the morning, if my face is a little puffy, I'll put on an ice pack while doing my stomach crunches. I can do a thousand now. After I remove the ice pack I use a deep pore cleanser lotion. In the shower I use a water activated gel cleanser, then a honey almond body scrub, and on the face an exfoliating gel scrub. Then I apply an herb-mint facial masque which I leave on for 10 minutes while I prepare the rest of my routine. I always use an after shave lotion with little or no alcohol, because alcohol dries your face out and makes you look older. Then moisturizer, then an anti-aging eye balm followed by a final moisturizing protective lotion.


I was _SO_ hoping that someone would mention this scene from American Psycho! :laughing: You're so epic!
View attachment 65253

[HR][/HR]


nádej said:


> A lemon/lime/sea salt scrub that I make probably once a week. It's lovely.


I've heard of this DIY scrub but I haven't tried it yet! What ratio of lemon/lime and sea salt do you use?



nádej said:


> I don't drink soda, even though I had quite the Diet Coke addiction a few years ago...


*sigh* You're like my hero for getting over that. :frustrating:



nádej said:


> I grab a coconut water or a kombucha instead now, when I want something with a kick. I eat a lot of greens and vegetables and fruits. My mainstay is a smoothie every morning for breakfast with almond milk, coconut oil, ginger root, apple cider vinegar, chia seeds, kale, and then whatever other vegetables and fruits I want to throw in.


I looked up Kombucha and there's a recipe for Kombucha tea online (is it normally a tea drink or is that a modification?) I'm _so_ making it, thank you! Could you give me the recipe for your morning smoothie please? I normally eat heaps of fruit and vegies but I find that I can never know too many ways to get them into my diet! Also, virgin coconut oil is all around amazing. I make a DIY lotion with it and the smell is glorious!



nádej said:


> I love LUSH, and a lot of their products are vegan, and none of their products are tested on animals...so they are fantastic. My skin and hair feel better using them also, because they lack a lot of the chemicals you find in other products.


I'll have to try out LUSH! I'm one of those people that stick to something I'm used to instead of branching out. :bored:
[HR][/HR]


killerB said:


> I come home,and have my running shoes right by the door, so I can change, stretch and go. It's a great stress releiver for me after a whole day of working with people, and my kids say I am 'a whole lot nicer and relaxed' after I come back form a run! LOL


Haha! I can definitely attest to the stress relief from a nice sweat session. I'm nicer to _myself_ afterward! :laughing:



killerB said:


> I really can't stand to let anyone except my lover touch my feet, it feels like an invasion. It was difficult to let my tattoo artist touch my foot to put my tat there, but after all, they go all over your body depending where you are tatted, so that thought helped.


I'm with you there. I get all squirrely if someone other than my partner tries to massage me. Gives me the heebie jeebies! HAHA 

Side note: what is your tattoo of?​


killerB said:


> I use ROC serum at night so I don't worry about exfoliating that. I have never really had problems with dry rough skin elsewhere so I don't exfoliate in general.


I'm gonna check out this ROC brand, thank you!



killerB said:


> I follow a Flexitarian diet, which is to say I rarely eat meat, if I do it is usually fish, or maybe chicken. only minimally processed foods, only whole grain flours and breads in the house, I am Hypoglycemic so I don't add sugar but use Stevia instead, I try to avoid Nutrasweet(my daughters a Chemical tech and she won't eat it either)and eat plenty of fruit and veggies. I only usually cheat around my period, and then usually limit it to Chocolate. Occasionally I will pig a small serving of Sweet Chilli Doritoes, I buy just one serving bag and split it with my kids(it's my downfall, I admit it! LOL)


Haha, yes but the doritoes are to blame for being so delicious at the most inopportune times! My brother actually got me into Stevia and it's now become easily available at my local grocery, I feel lucky! I actually do cheat a bit more by indulging in some chocolate around my period too. Chocolate companies know this I think. :tongue: 

On a more serious note, I was frightened as a child about fish. An adult once said while we were eating some fish we caught "Make sure you check the fish as you're chewing it because their bones are clear. If one gets stuck in your throat, you'll have to go to the hospital." My face can only be described as . . . :shocked: It's pretty sad because most of the fish I've tried, I've really liked. 



killerB said:


> I sweat like a guy so I use Degree for women, the kind that is invisible, that crap works!


Omg! I live in a very hot and humid climate. *shakes head* Nothing worked until I made a DIY deodorant I found from a youtuber. I can work out and sweat BUCKETS with absolutely zero smell. Stuff is a gift from the gods!
[HR][/HR]
​


Eos_Machai said:


> Also it gives a certain (false?) confidence that I can defend myself, even though nothing ever happens and if it did happen I would be smart and escape the situation. Still, it feels quite good.


I've had an amateur boxer tell me that he always felt safer knowing how to handle himself too. I'm glad that you wouldn't fight with a different option available. The amateur boxer I knew had a couple friends that would try to get in fights because of their advantage. :dry:
[HR][/HR]


milti said:


> I prefer threading and waxing to shaving, but I do shave if I'm in a hurry and have to do it myself.
> 
> I wax, and it doesn't hurt. I also use pumice and scrubs, sometimes, when I'm in a beautifying mood. I like face packs before bed. :3


Hm. . . I've never tried threading or a face pack. My experiment list is getting long! 



milti said:


> I also limit my coffee intake and drink only tea.


What kind of tea do you drink usually?



milti said:


> I live with my grandma and if I eat unhealthy, she's the first one to point that out.


Haha good ol' grandmas eh? :kitteh:



milti said:


> I use the transparent nail polish only because I bite my nails and that helps me stop. I like painting my toes.


I've had to overcome nail biting too. It's like a constant battle to keep my nails long. :frustrating:
[HR][/HR]


android654 said:


> Crossfit and supplement the remainder of the hour with any exercise that targets the same body parts or skill set.
> 
> example:Friday 130315
> 
> ...


I've heard mainly good things about Crossfit like the amount of fat that you can eliminate quickly but the negative side says that there isn't enough attention paid on form. Do you find that this is true? Do you know a lot of people that train Crossfit?



android654 said:


> Three times a week I do abs for about 10-15 minutes, three weeks out of the month I have Muay Thai sessions three times a week, and on occasion I train a friend of mine who's on an amateur boxing circuit and runs an American Boxing gym. I usually take one to two days off a week.


What ab workouts do you do? Is it conditioning like in boxing with medicine balls and a lot of planks? Do you do the traditional ab workouts like situps/crunches or do you do the body weight ab training like Captain's Chair and swiss ball exercises?



android654 said:


> I keep records about everything. I have workouts on paper back to last January (2012) and since I'm cutting I keep a daily food log. I also take progress pics of myself on a weekly basis to track how I'm doing so far.


Do you only write them down on paper or have you switched to computer logs?

[HR][/HR]

Wow, you guys have been so thorough, I appreciate it so much! If you have anything more to add, feel free to keep the tips coming! :kitteh:


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

Natural beauty, at the gym after work a few times a week, and a little guide called the "Gym Pocketguide" app for my Windows Phone.


----------



## lexieh (Dec 28, 2012)

I love Essie nail polish. I've found that it goes on smoother than OPI, dries quicker, lasts longer, and is cheaper--winning all around!! I like lady speed stick in wild freesia because I think it smells wonderful and works well too. I just bought Olay Fresh Effects lotion and am really enjoying it so far--it seems to hydrate my face during the day very well, goes on with a satiny finish (isn't shiny!), and I like the light smell. Makeup wise I adore Diorshow waterproof mascara--it makes my eyelashes look great, which is hard to do, and lasts through all my tears no matter how touching the movie I'm watching is! I also love Lancome teint indole ultra 24H foundation, I find that it blends in super easily, has good coverage, and looks super natural. I like Burts Bees lip balm, the regular peppermint one, a lot. I find it's better than Chapstick and I love the smell and it keeps my lips nicely moisturized. I also like Herbal Essences shampoo, the pink one for colored treated hair even though my hair isn't colored because it is just hydrating and smoothing and makes my hair soft and shiny. My favorite perfume is Gucci Eau de parfum II. To stay in shape I love yoga, I go several times a week, and also make sure to drink a lot of water during the day. I also love drinking tea to get myself to stay hydrated.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

airotciV said:


> Wow, what will you be doing for a summer job? 12 hours a day is pretty mental!


I work at an amusement park. They're actually 12 1/2 hour days... It's completely mental. The most stressful, intense job I've ever had. When it's weekends only it takes me until Wednesday to recover my nerves from each weekend. Then it's basically my entire life several months a year when it's full time. But for some inexplicable reason, I'm absolutely in love with it.





airotciV said:


> If you are looking to try new products for acne troubles I could link you to a makeup artist and beauty guru on youtube that is really straight forward. He has a video on how he got rid of his acne with two products you can pick up for only a few bucks at the chemist. He's awesome!


That'd be awesome! Thank you!


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

airotciV said:


> I've heard mainly good things about Crossfit like the amount of fat that you can eliminate quickly but the negative side says that there isn't enough attention paid on form. Do you find that this is true? Do you know a lot of people that train Crossfit?


You can only blame bad form on yourself. I've been into bodybuilding since high school, so I now have about a decade in it, which includes countless hours reading encyclopedias, guides, and "bibles" on form and training routines. I think the criticism comes from how easy it is for someone to get a license and open a gym, but I don't think it reflects on the majority of people who crossfit. It's honestly the only place where I've seen people remain consistent with their dedication. In regular gyms, boxing gyms and MMA gyms I've seen people yo-yo for years and only show up when they feel fat or sluggish, but Crossfit is the only place where I've seen people elated week after week to kill themselves in the gym. So I've only got good things to say about it.




> What ab workouts do you do? Is it conditioning like in boxing with medicine balls and a lot of planks? Do you do the traditional ab workouts like situps/crunches or do you do the body weight ab training like Captain's Chair and swiss ball exercises?


I change it up month to month. Last month I was working on gymnastics, so it was L-sits, leg raises, toes-to-bars, planks, etc. This month it's back to basics, so sit-ups, crunches, jackknives, oblique presses with a medicine ball.



> Do you only write them down on paper or have you switched to computer logs?


I probably should and next month I might, but for some reason I like the convenience of pen and paper and flipping through pages. I've been told it's an INFP thing.

Okay, I'm now officially late for the gym, hope that helped.


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

airotciV said:


> I've heard of this DIY scrub but I haven't tried it yet! What ratio of lemon/lime and sea salt do you use?


I just do half a cup of sea salt, a full lemon's worth of juice, a lime's worth of juice, and about a tbsp. of coconut oil (usually). It makes it easy, though there may be a better ratio out there. 



> *sigh* You're like my hero for getting over that. :frustrating:


It took like six years of failed attempts to get there! Diet Coke is so so so hard to quit.



> I looked up Kombucha and there's a recipe for Kombucha tea online (is it normally a tea drink or is that a modification?) I'm _so_ making it, thank you! Could you give me the recipe for your morning smoothie please? I normally eat heaps of fruit and vegies but I find that I can never know too many ways to get them into my diet! Also, virgin coconut oil is all around amazing. I make a DIY lotion with it and the smell is glorious!


Kombucha is fermented tea.  I've never made it, I don't quite trust myself for that...I'd recommend grabbing a bottle from the supermarket first, to make sure you like it! My favorite is the hibiscus one from GT's, although their gingerade and multi-green are close runners-up! I _love_ it, but I didn't at first, and a lot of people never make it past the first sip (it tastes a bit like fruity vinegar). It grows on you though, and it's worth it! Full of healthy bacteria, and a great alternative to soda.



> I'll have to try out LUSH! I'm one of those people that stick to something I'm used to instead of branching out. :bored:


Enjoy! It's worth a shot.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

*When do you exercise? *

When my body tells me to. Generally, if I feel like my muscles are dissipating/my facial structure is losing its symmetry, then it's a signal that I should exercise...It generally takes only one gym session to restore my muscular structure/facial symmetry 

*Do you remove unwanted hair/body brush/manicure/pedicure/etc. *

I shave

*What do you use to exfoliate and is it rather light or very rigorous?*

Shaving cream. I don't know if it's light or rigorous, though I can tell you that it's cheap 

*When do you do most of your upkeep, morning, afternoon, evening or whenever?*

In the morning

*What do you do to stay fit, how long is each session and how many times a week do you do it?*

I go to the gym - see question 1 for the answer to the when question. Also I cycle uphill. 

*What do you eat to keep yourself looking good? When do you have a cheat day and how many do you have?*

I can actually eat anything without losing my look. I love meat and can eat anything with large meat content such as BBQ, steak, fried chicken etc and I don't lose my look. I don't really get fat... 

*How important is your health routine to you? Do you implore the people around you to follow one too?*

I don't really have a routine per se...I just do whatever is necessary whenever it is necessary...and I don't see any reason why I should bother about other people's health routine 

*Do you need to keep lists of everything that you do or do you keep it all up top?*

Umm no

*How many times do you shower a day? Do you have a bath ever and if so, how often, why?*

Once...sometimes I skip shower since I don't really smell...at least no one's complaining...moreover I also use Axe body spray...I generally don't like to spend too much time on routine things such as shower, etc 

*What products do you use in your exercise and beauty routine? Are there any products that helped you with any ailments you have 
had? *

Toothbrush, toothpaste, shaving gear, shaving cream, shampoo, liquid soap...I have no ailments...


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

When do you exercise? Examples: _Early bird morning routine. After breakfast and before work. After work before dinner. _Why do you choose that time?

At present, I exercise at night. I go indoor rock climbing basically every evening. We go at that time cause it's when mum, my sister and I are all available. Usually I like to do Bikram Yoga in the mornings but I can't at present because my body simply isn't up to it. 


Do you remove unwanted hair/body brush/manicure/pedicure/etc. every day? Is it only certain areas during the week, the rest on the weekend and/or special occasions? Do you wax, shave, or use an epilator?

Hehe. I shave my armpits when they grow hair and I keep me lady bits nice and that's it. My legs have very fine almost blonde hairs so I don't bother shaving them. 

What do you use to exfoliate and is it rather light or very rigorous?
I don't! Well, I have a pretty luxurious vodka and lime facial scrub I use once or twice a week but I mores use it when I feel like I need pampering rather than to exfoliate. Haha. 

When do you do most of your upkeep, morning, afternoon, evening or whenever?
Whenever I shower. Usually the evenings. 

What do you do to stay fit, how long is each session and how many times a week do you do it?
Well when I go rock climbing it's for about 90 minutes, and there's three of us so I'm usually climbing up the wall for 30 minutes or so. Most days in the week. 

When I'm not physically in crap shape because of my anorexia, I also do Bikram Yoga. I used to do it every day and I hope to go back to doing that too. I also go surfing or cycling for fun too but that's more sporadic.


What do you eat to keep yourself looking good? When do you have a cheat day and how many do you have?
Ahh, awkward. Well I suffer from anorexia so... the best I do is drinking high calorie nutritious supplements to boost my intake so I don't look grossly thin. Lol fail.

How important is your health routine to you? Do you implore the people around you to follow one too?
I've never considered my health to be a routine. I guess it's so natural to me that I think about it. But I'm vegan and I love exercise. I live with my sister and she's the same. I think everyone should be more active and it would be awesome for people's health if they went vegetarian or vegan but I don't bother anyone about it because I'd be a hypocrite. Being anorexic, I can't tell people to be healthy when I'm not. 

Do you need to keep lists of everything that you do or do you keep it all up top?
Not at all. It's all up top. It's super easy cause I basically know that as long as I eat vegan I'll probably be eating super healthy. That's my anorexia aside, of course. 

How many times to you shower a day? Do you have a bath ever and if so, how often, why?
Once, unless I shower in the morning and do heaps of exercise later (Which is most days). Then, I have another shower. Tomorrow I'm getting a bath and I'm so excited because then I'll be taking baths every night. I work at Lush so I get all products half price.

Yes. Best ever. Woooo. 












What products do you use in your exercise and beauty routine? Are there any products that helped you with any ailments you have had? Examples: _DIY products, specific lotion, a pumice stone, a body brush, nail polish/makeup, workout equipment you prefer, special beauty treatments, razor brands you prefer, etc._

Lol, oh god. Well seeing that I work at Lush I have SO SO MANY PRODUCTS. Like actually the whole store. So I'll just share my favourite. 

Because of anorexia I have terrible circulation. My feet are always cold and the blood flow is crap. So if I have a bad day I do a foot mask. It's ingredients I can think of are China Clay, Papaya, Potatoes, Tomatoes..and it's got a really really strong pepperminty cinammony scent. It's amazing. UHMAZING O_O *explodes*


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

1. When do you exercise? Examples: Early bird morning routine. After breakfast and before work. After work before dinner. Why do you choose that time?

I habitually pace around my room to sift through the labyrinth that is my mind, and because I engage in this act so often, it accounts for my 'exercise.' There is no designated time or duration for this.

2. Do you remove unwanted hair/body brush/manicure/pedicure/etc. every day? Is it only certain areas during the week, the rest on the weekend and/or special occasions? Do you wax, shave, or use an epilator?

...Body brush? Epilator? I shave whenever I take a shower, so once a day. I don't do anything to my nails, except let them grow and grow and grow. Well, I'll paint them occasionally, but I usually can't be bothered. 

3. What do you use to exfoliate and is it rather light or very rigorous?

I don't exfoliate.

4. When do you do most of your upkeep, morning, afternoon, evening or whenever?

Whenever. 

5. What do you do to stay fit, how long is each session and how many times a week do you do it?

See response to question one.

6. What do you eat to keep yourself looking good? When do you have a cheat day and how many do you have?

I actively avoid consuming food or beverages which have too much or really any added sugar because my body reacts very negatively to it, same with caffeine. I don't eat meat, either. My diet primarily consists of organic and/or homemade soups, yogurt, rice, and various fruits and vegetables—in either solid or smoothie form.

7. How important is your health routine to you? Do you implore the people around you to follow one too?

It can hardly be called a routine. I don't care what other people do to their bodies.

8. Do you need to keep lists of everything that you do or do you keep it all up top?

I used to write to-do lists on a daily basis. Now, I find I'll write one, but completely forget about it as the day progresses.

9. How many times do you shower a day? Do you have a bath ever and if so, how often, why?

I shower once a day. I don't bathe because there isn't really the time. Plus, I have six siblings, four of which still live at home, including my mother. The six of us share one bathroom, so lounging around in a tub isn't exactly feasible. Even then, the four siblings who still reside at home are all males, and filthy ones at that. I don't really trust the idea of soaking in the bath, no matter how 'clean' it is.

10. What products do you use in your exercise and beauty routine? Are there any products that helped you with any ailments you have had? Examples: DIY products, specific lotion, a pumice stone, a body brush, nail polish/makeup, workout equipment you prefer, special beauty treatments, razor brands you prefer, etc.

I can't think of any product which I've used solely for the purpose of alleviating some ailment of mine; I usually just let my body correct itself in time. As far as the products I regularly use are concerned, it seems like too much effort to list them off when I'm already questioning why I even spent any time on this in the first place.


----------

